# WTB Taurus TCP



## NAVAIRMECH (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking to buy a Taurus TCP Model 738SSP. It is the Pink one with a stainless barrel. Would also consider trading a Sig Mosquito for it. Thanks 850-712-6677


----------

